# How to buy in CT?



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

I recently completed my safety course and have applied for my permit here in Connecticut.

I know we have serious restrictions on what is legal to own. I have been browsing websites looking at semi-auto handguns, and most have mags that hold more than the allowed for CT....

EX: I would like to consider a SIG Sauer 226/9mm... but wherever I look, the mags are more that the 10 allowed for CT.

Where is a good resource for learning more? Or if anyone can enlighten me - I'd appreciate it!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

More than likely you are going to have to look for a "single stack" pistol of which there are many different makes and varieties, the upside is that they are easier to conceal. "Single stack" pistols have thinner grip frames and the rounds are stacked on top of each other in the magazine, whereas on a "double stack" pistol the rounds are staggered in the magazine and the magazine is wider to accommodate the extra rounds. If your set on buying a Sig you can just go to their website and look up the various models and their specs. You can "Google"--"single stack pistols" to find out the various makes and models that other manufacturers have to offer and their magazine capacities. You can also visit gun stores in your area and see what is on their shelves which I'm sure would be legal to own in your state, this will also allow you to handle the various types. And last but not least have you ever considered moving?


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

LOL - yeah when and if I can retire! CT is a pain in a lot of areas!

Looking on website for SIG, they do spec a 10 end mag, so I guess many other manufacturers do the same. I have lots of time thanks to the beaurocracy here, so I will be out window shopping and taking to dealers well in advance of actually being able to buy a handgun here.

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll google single stack handguns now!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I left NY in 2007. I was able to find a job here eventually although it pays less money than I was earning up there. The plus is that there are about 10 months of sunshine and warm weather here, as opposed to 10 months of clouds, snow and depression up there. Plus, this state really likes guns. Not what I see happening much North of the Mason Dixon line anymore, and even South of it in the case of Maryland. (forgot to mention, our female Governor is a CWP holder and has said she supports open carry. Not sure if that will ever happen here but at least the politicians are open to the discussion. Up there, forget it. The last I heard, NY was even working to outlaw concealed possession. Kind of impossible to get a handgun up there anymore from what I hear.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

iGuy:


> "LOL - yeah when and if I can retire! CT is a pain in a lot of areas!"


You'd love it here in Arizona! When the time comes I hope you consider it, love to have you.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369:


> "I left NY in 2007. I was able to find a job here eventually although it pays less money than I was earning up there."


You can't put a price on freedom! You made a smart move, and the cost of living in such a God awful state is astronomical, I could never figure out why there's such a high tariff to live in Hell. Nikki Haley is indeed a fine woman and to my knowledge supports "Constitutional Carry" status for South Carolinians, which means no permit is required for either open or concealed carry. New York is indeed a lost cause. It wouldn't surprise me if they did outlaw concealed carry eventually. New York is a "may issue" state and do not consider self defense as a valid reason for carrying a handgun, they do however consider target shooting and hunting as a valid reason, but restricts the permit holder to engaging in those activities only. It would not surprise me that someday they will decide that no one needs to hunt or target shoot and then restrict handgun possession to the premises only. Which they also have provisions for. Technically if you use a handgun for self defense in your home and have a "target and hunting" restriction on your permit you could possibly be prosecuted for using that handgun for other than it's intended purpose. As for "premises only" restrictions, how in the world could you learn how to use the gun safely and accurately if you can't take the gun off the premises that the handgun was restricted to? Or bring it home from the store where it was originally purchased? Technically that would be illegal under New York State law also. I'm sure glad you're out of there, we just have to encourage more to do the same. Beside Cuomo "Ill Duce" made it clear that people who think like us are not welcome there. What a pompous ass! Just wait and see what happens when all the "makers" leave, there'll be no one left to support the "takers".


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 24, 2012)

iGuy, I feel your pain living in CT. If you're not too far from Newington, you may want to check out Hoftman's. They also have a range where you can try different guns.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Il Duce is right, from what I hear. I still have lots of family up there and I do hear all the tidbits of state and local political issues from there. AS I understand it now, NY law has no provision for self defense. If threatened, you are under a duty to retreat therefore, if you shoot someone breaking into your home or threatening your life, you can be prosecuted for manslaughter at least. I don't understand how the people of the state actually don't get up and protest what is happening to them. As it has been for many years, most of the money and political power in the state is in the NYC area, and those folks write the rules that the rest of the state has to live by. I was an upstater and lots of conservative folks live in the rural upstate communities. It's just that they aren't organized enough to drive any kind of political opposition to the power from the downstate counties and NYC. Why do you think Hillary took up residence in Chappaqua? It's downstate, within 40 miles of the city and a county with a very high level of personal income. The only area of the state that is prospering as far as I know is the metro NYC area and perhaps some of Albany. Most of the rest of the upstate cities and towns are dying on the vine. Sad indeed, beautiful country, maybe 6 months of the year. The rest of the time you might as well be at the North Pole.


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas and comments!

I love AZ btw, went there several times for work, loved it, but the summers...!

And I have heard of Hoffmans and they are on my short list. Thankfully, I have a few close friends that have their permits, and some have quite a collection of firearms to try. They are on my list as well, and have offered to take me to the range with them and try different pieces.

Just have to endure the interminable wait!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369:
When you look at the counties in New York after the presidential election most of them are "Red" and as you say the downstate counties are "Blue". They are also the most heavily populated and rule the state. I think one time there was talk of upstate New York seceding from New York City and forming their own state, too bad that didn't happen. As far as guns go the "Sullivan Law" planted the seeds for the draconian laws that New York has today, because of that there's just not enough people who own guns to put up much of a fight. Getting a pistol permit for many is just not worth the hassle. It's amazing that the people of New York elected Hillary Clinton as their senator, an individual that never lived there, never worked there, never paid a dime in taxes there and probably never knew a God damn thing about the State of New York. The seat was hers for the taking, and as senator never did a God damn thing for the people of New York except use them as a stepping stone for her own political ambitions. Next to the Obama's the Clinton's are the most loathsome politicians and pathological liars in America. When are the people ever going to smarten up?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It seems that your handgun selection there should contain just about any model, but with a 10 round magazine. Do they not have that? I know it seems strange to buy a "big" gun, and be limited to only 10 rounds, but I have seen many manufacturers make their models and include 10 rounders instead of the hi-caps.


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> It seems that your handgun selection there should contain just about any model, but with a 10 round magazine. Do they not have that? I know it seems strange to buy a "big" gun, and be limited to only 10 rounds, but I have seen many manufacturers make their models and include 10 rounders instead of the hi-caps.


yeah i have asked about that, and it is possible to get the 10rnd mag for most. Just because we have odd laws, thankfully makers acknowlegde that there are still enough folks in our states to make a business of it!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

iGuy:


> "I love AZ btw, went there several times for work, loved it, but the summers...!"


Depends on where you live in Arizona, as long as the elevation is above 5000 ft. in particular North Central AZ (Prescott, Payson), Northern AZ (Flagstaff) and the White Mountains (Show Low) the summers are quite mild, upper 80's low 90's during the day and low 60's at night and of course low humidity. Not many places to live in the northeastern corner of the state it's all Navajo/Hopi Indian reservation. I've traveled throughout the country by rail and driven, never flown, without a doubt Arizona is my favorite place on the face of the earth! But whatever you do or wherever you decide to live, you've got to get out of the Northeast.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> RK3369:
> When you look at the counties in New York after the presidential election most of them are "Red" and as you say the downstate counties are "Blue".
> 
> It's amazing that the people of New York elected Hillary Clinton as their senator, an individual that never lived there, never worked there, never paid a dime in taxes there and probably never knew a God damn thing about the State of New York. The seat was hers for the taking, and as senator never did a God damn thing for the people of New York except use them as a stepping stone for her own political ambitions. Next to the Obama's the Clinton's are the most loathsome politicians and pathological liars in America. When are the people ever going to smarten up?


You know how they say history repeats itself? Well think back a few years and another rather famous Democrat did the exact same thing. Remember who????????? His name was Robert Kennedy, another member of a corrupt, carpetbagger Democratic wealthy family that never lived in New York until there was a senate seat opening , then he had to change his residence so that he became eligible to get elected to the Senate from New York, a state that he never gave a rats a** about until he needed a political stepping stone. I surely hope that Hillary does not get elected. She is actually worse than Obama in my mind. Bigger liar, bigger egotist and not at all concerned about this country, only concerned about how much power and control she can take unto herself.

If she gets elected we are all doomed, in my opinion. She will create an even larger class of government dependents than King Obama has been able to create so far. Eventually, I guess we won't even have to buy toilet paper anymore, because the government will be providing someone to wipe everyone's a** for them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369:
I think Robert Kennedy ran against Kenneth Keating or Jim Buckley not sure which or maybe it was both? At any rate New York State would have been better off with either or. I have no problem with an individual moving to another state and running for office as long as that was not their primary reason for moving there. But first they should at least have to live, work, pay taxes and work their way up the political ladder instead of marching in and taking over pushing all others aside who have paid their dues. It's no different than the illegal immigrants who violate our laws, know nothing about our history, refuse to speak our language or assimilate to our way of life and push all the others aside who have played by the rules and then demand their rights. Maybe that's why the Democrats in particular and some Republicans turn a blind eye towards illegal immigration. They see nothing wrong with it. Pisses me off to no end. You are 100% right about the Clinton's especially "Da Bitch" the only reason she excused her philandering husband's behavior is so she could use him as a means to political power. However they both deserve each other. I don't know which is worse Obama or the Clinton's, one is a Black Militant (Obama) who feels America owes him something and wishes to bring he country down so everyone suffers the same fate. The other is an egotistical bitch and a first class phony who never really accomplished anything on her own without using other people like, as you say "toilet paper". What a bunch of low life's, can't we do better? It never ceases to amaze me that these are the kinds of people that America trusts to enact laws that will profoundly affect their everyday lives.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

because most of the population doesn't care. They have a roof over their head and food to eat, so it doesnt' really matter to them as far as their everyday life goes. What goes on now is what has gone on since the dawn of history, the rich aristocracy is ruling everyone else, and exempting themselves from their proclamations. Look at the Senate. I'll bet there are fewer than 10 Senators currently in office that aren't millionaires or better. It takes tons of money to run for national political office, and tons of money to stay in that office forever. Our only salvation is term limits and it will never be put forth by either house of Congress, for it will be shooting themselves in the foot to do so. We have no hope unless we can get rid of the entrenched rich ruling class that tells the rest of us how to run our lives and says "do as I say, not as I do". It's always been that way and as long as we have career politicians who can focus and vote based on what will get them reelected, it will never change. I don't have anything against being rich, heck, wish I was one of them, but I do have something against letting somebody who has money decide what is ok and not ok for me to do. They don't know the first thing about my life or what I need, but their egotism says they think they do know. The Kennedys were just one of a long line of corrupt big money political players who now do include the Clintons and Obamas. Personally I don't really care about either party, I just want government to get the hell out of my life and stay out. I can take care of myself and my family and I only wish everyone else would take care of their family themselves also, then we wouldn't be in the huge social welfare mess we are in.


----------



## cangell (Feb 20, 2014)

If you run across a pistol with a mag over 10 rounds I have told the seller to keep the magazine and purchased 10 round magazines individually after receiving the pistol. It ends up costing you a few dollars more but living in a "*BLUE*" state we are forced to do what we can!

-cangell-


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey iguy

I too am waiting in Ct-- I have a very very common name and hope they look up mE and not some criminal when they check me out---LOL--but to fight the anxiety of waiting for my permit--I d the following;

anyway-- as a newbie--I read forums like this one, go to a good local dealer--I use Greysons in Orange--heard Newington gun exchange is good-- look on line for peoples comments about your LGS(yahoo,yelp, gun forum sites like this one have many comments that help get you to a good lgs)--choose one where you feel comfortable--ask ?--listen-- go to hoffmans(if you have a permit or a friend with one--10 shots on a rental for 10 bucks) or any range that allows you to shoot using your certificate and rent guns -- find out what you like(I favor 9mm semiautomatics for now) and have a great time


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

ps I have found S+W m- 9mm ,springfield xd xds, beretta storm and 92 fs,cz 75 and many other great weapons--all in 9mm(ofr me that is) and 10 rounds or less -check out greysononline or buds discount


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, I've been to Grayson's... Haven't gotten to Hoffman's yet. I am hoping my permit comes in soon, but work has been so busy, I wonder how much time I'll be having to shop and get to a range.

Someone in our NRA class already received theirs, so I am keeping my fingers crossed. I've a few enthusiast friends I plan to call when I get it who are willing to provide some advice, etc..


----------



## Bhoffman (Nov 10, 2013)

desertman said:


> iGuy:
> 
> You'd love it here in Arizona! When the time comes I hope you consider it, love to have you.


PLEASE DON'T!

Too many people moving here from "liberal" states. Then they register to vote, and the next thing you know, they are trying to make Arizona like "home".

We should have a law that prohibits new residents from voting in local election for 5 years. They need time to "acclimate to the weather AND the local politics.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bhoffman:


> "Too many people moving here from "liberal" states."


I don't know, "iGuy" doesn't sound like a "Liberal". Unfortunately people can't help where they're born, and I hate to see our "brothers in arms" stuck in such miserable places. They're good people believe the same as we do and don't deserve it. Arizona needs more "Constitutional Conservatives" no matter where they come from as do other "Red" states. As the "Blue" states lose more people the weaker they get, they lose both congressional seats and electoral votes. I don't know about you, but I'm tired of the "Blue" states determining the outcome of our presidential elections. It is the President who nominates judges to the Supreme and Federal Court's and they are lifetime appointments. It wouldn't bother me to see California and New York to be completely irrelevant in our presidential elections, and in congress. According to recent statistics there are now more Arizonans registered as "Independents" than Republicans or Democrats. The good news is that more people quit the Democratic Party than Republican Party to become "Independent". The bad news is that "Independents" have no idea what it is that they stand for, other than they're sick of both parties. Republican's better stop nominating "Rino's" to political offices, they are indeed "pissing off" their base, especially with losers like McCain and Romney. With "friends" like them we certainly don't need enemies. You make a good point that they need time to "acclimate to the weather AND the local politics." If they choose to move to another state, by God don't try to change it.


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

To Bhoffman LOL - don't worry - my job is keeping me here for quite a while.

Desertman - a thank you to you for support.

I had never intended my innocent request for tips on handgun navigation in CT to become political, but I can see how volatile any questions about purchasing or carrying, or just about anything *not* related to "which gun" or "what ammo" has potential to stir people up.

I'm neither Liberal nor Conservative if anyone cares. I rather like to think that I make rational decisions based on merit and information. The only thing that gives me pause is that there are too many irresponsible people in our country that own handguns, long guns and or assault weapons - all you need do is look at some of what passes as "funny" on You Tube....

I take my right to own seriously. And yeah, I am a bit pissed that CT has knee jerked their way to such ridiculous laws. I'm new to this, and have begun to read a lot more to learn what I can. I'll end by saying extremism on either end of the spectrum on any topic is generally not the best path. With every right comes responsibility, and freedom without responsibility is anarchy. We need to be respectful - my freedom ends where it infringes upon yours.....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

iGuy:


> "Desertman - a thank you to you for support.
> I had never intended my innocent request for tips on handgun navigation in CT to become political."


You're welcome! I don't think it is in our best interests to alienate people who have the same basic goals, just because they happen to live in an oppressive state. There are plenty of people here in Arizona that have moved from such places to escape all of that bullshit, and once they have a taste of freedom will fight like Hell to preserve it. They know first hand what it's like on the other side. Then there are those who come here because of the weather and spectacular scenery, but despise our "Conservative" way of thinking and wish to change it. Then there are those who after screwing up their own states, hate living there because of that, then want to make their adopted state just as miserable as the Hell holes that they left. The first group of people we desperately need, the second should only visit, and the third are just miserable people no matter where they live and will never be happy unless they make other people just as miserable as they are. Coincidentally this last group happen to be for the most part "Liberal". You are correct that there are too many irresponsible people that own firearms, it makes our job of fighting to preserve our "Constitutionally" guaranteed freedoms much more difficult. We can't however relinquish those freedoms because of the actions of a few, or we will have a system where our freedoms are determined based on the behavior of the guilty. I wish it weren't so but firearms ownership and politics walk hand in hand. Those of us who are fervent believers in the 2nd Amendment and of a "Constitutional Republic" of which I am one, do not wish to be enslaved by government, especially a government that is composed of corrupt politicians. For the record I consider myself to be a "Constitutional Conservative" who believes in the principles of which this country was founded and there should be no deviation from those principles whatsoever.


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

Well said d-man.

Sadly you pretty much nailed it on how we must suffer for the acts of criminals, not our own. I just hope. That with time we can convince those making the laws to focus on what law abiding citizens do, instead of criminals.... And aS I sit here writing this - the news just announced another home invasion..... Hope it did not end in tragedy.


----------



## iGuy (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey boatdoc - did your permit come in yet?

I'm still friggin' waiting. I even emailed the officer in Milford whom I worked with (he had moved on from that detail). The latest officer assigned to licenses and permits gave me the following: "We have received the results of the State inquiry on March 3, 2014. We are still waiting for the FBI results.
When we receive them, we will be in touch."

Milford was using the old fashioned manual fingerprinting, and I followed up with why this was taking do long and got this: " It is not unusual for the FBI to take this time to respond. We have no control over their actions.
Normal “hard copy” fingerprint supported criminal history checks have been running 12-16 weeks."

I guess with my luck I'll be waiting the full 16... Really sucks when other towns - like Shelton - mange to get permits in less than a month (they do have e-printing though.)


----------

